# Boots for Shingling (Recomendations)



## stpierre87

For years and years now I've been buying the Low Top Herman Survivors from Walmart, descent price and up until the last year or so the quality of those boots had really gone done hill, they don't last more than a couple months. Looking for comfy boots, steel toe, thick sole. Not trying to break the bank. Any suggestions!


----------



## LCG

Adidas Samba's or Asic Tigers. $60-70.00 and they will last 4-5 months of daily beating.


----------



## STACONST

I dont think there is one pair of boots that is an all around great boot. You have to sacrifice something. I like the Thorogood boot. It is 100% made in America and last a descent amount of time.


----------



## Rooferpro75

I buy boots that will last , will pay more but dont have to buy three times a year and pay same amount. Usually Cabellas boots.


----------



## saulback

I would like to second the Adidas Samba. They have been my favorite roofing shoe. I've been able to walk on steep pitches with no problem with them.


----------



## RoofPro

*Shingle Boots*

Cougar Paw. I bought my first pair 8 years ago and won’t go on a shingle roof without them now. Good comfort, good support and unparalleled traction without damaging the shingles.


----------



## roofermann

Merrel trail shoes with the vibram sole, got a full year on shingles out of them and they stick!


----------



## Acubis

I concur with the Merrell suggestion - have crews that wear them and last a whole season. Look for the Mid tops. Good grip for inspections too.

http://researchroofing.com


----------



## Grumpy

On shingle roofs, regular nothing special gym shoes work best.


----------



## stombaugh85

RoofPro said:


> Cougar Paw. I bought my first pair 8 years ago and won’t go on a shingle roof without them now. Good comfort, good support and unparalleled traction without damaging the shingles.


X2, Cougars here! For tearoffs you can install your spikes. The regular pads work extremely well on steel, especially when wet.


----------



## Gladysjames

Better keep one Separate Sneakers while Shinglingit will best for you and also it work for till to one year and more than that because you are using in while Shingling only knowThen keep another shoes for Outside Purposes

Los Angeles general contractors, eConstruct Inc


----------



## Sambeiler

When I was in roofing full time I started using "Wolverine Dura Shocks" and never went back to anything else. They are very light weight but yet provide great ankle support plus the best traction over anything else I ever used. I can walk a 10/12 easily when the roof isn't hot. They are about 100 buck a pair but well worth it! Went through a few pairs in a years time


----------



## Dallas-Roofing

Go with cougar paws. You pay about $125 or so for the boots but you can change the soles of the boot as you need to. The soles cost around $12 to replace. If your in roofing and plan to be doing this for a while it will eventually be the cheaper way out. Plus you get an amazing traction! If you have trouble finding them I know you can purchase them on line.

Devin Mahdi
Dallas Roofing Company


----------



## Kmart88

Cougar paws are the way to go! Best roofing boot I have ever used. 
I love them.


----------



## Trippconst

Just looking into Cougar Paws now have never heard of them. What type do you prefer? For functionality, durability and even looks? I dont like high boots, but worry about the sneaker as it doesnt have a rubberized toe. I wouldnt mind 6 inch boots but just dont know which one would be the best


----------



## OldPro

+1 for Cougar Paws - they work great for us and are one of the longest lasting roofing boots we've found. Highly Recommend.


----------



## greg.connors

Cougar paws- best on the market. I not only buy them for me, but actually buy them for all my employees. There very safe, comfortable, and won't wreck the shingles. Sneakers and shoes are the worst on a roof, unless your trying to fall or get a nail in your foot.


----------



## Socal-roofer in norcal

I like diehard boots the original ones with the flat solo for tile and sheet in's. They work good on shingles but only in the winter, as they will scar shingles in the summer. Then I really like skater shoes like DC, vans. Or DVS


----------



## roofermann

greg.connors said:


> Cougar paws- best on the market. I not only buy them for me, but actually buy them for all my employees. There very safe, comfortable, and won't wreck the shingles. Sneakers and shoes are the worst on a roof, unless your trying to fall or get a nail in your foot.


Opinions vary.:thumbdown:


----------



## Maxon100

When it comes to shingling any pair of boots will get torn up fast. I get Brahma work boots from Walmart for about $40 (Alaska prices) and they last about 3 weeks and I buy a new pair. 

http://stormproofroofing.org/


----------

